# Buckeye Opens



## Lmbassin (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone know of any open team tourneys at buckeye lake?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

April 21st. Will have flyer up Sunday on www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Lmbassin (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks, are you guys not having one on burr oak this year?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are having a big bass open at Burr oak on April 22 for the club that I am also involved in. I will have a copy of the entry form Monday and can share it.


----------

